# good price?



## LipRipper (May 11, 2002)

A buddy of mine is getting divorced and is selling a 2003 Polaris 700 Sportsman, with snow plow for $2000, I always wanted a quad and thought this sounded like a good deal. Is it?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I would buy it at that price.


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

The price on that quad is way to high, what's your buddy's number, I'll see if I can talk him down a little for ya...:evilsmile


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Its a steal at that price...........give him a kiss if you can buy it at that price.:evil:


----------



## T3-25-06 (Mar 4, 2008)

If you dont buy it send me a PM


----------



## LipRipper (May 11, 2002)

thanks all. I will post his phone number if i dont buy it


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Go and price new ones, $2,000 would be a fair down payment..The plow and winch is half of his asking price..Just Buy it.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

The question is why have you not bought it yet. 

Even though it is 5 years old. I bet your buddy took real good care of it. I bet it is in great shape.


----------



## twice-as-nice (Jun 6, 2007)

glockman55 said:


> Go and price new ones, $2,000 would be a fair down payment..The plow and winch is half of his asking price..Just Buy it.


Keep the plow and winch and sell the rest to one of these guys for $6500, then buy a KING QUAD.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

you'll be :yikes:stealing it at that price! the blue book:chillin: is anywhere between 4-5 thousand without the plow. i know, i have a 2004 700 sportsman i am thinking about selling and getting a ranger.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Listen I do not want you to be suckered in, you better let me buy it.I know it is a sacrifice I am making but that is just the kinda guy I am.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Since I am the closest to you Lipripper give me a shout I will come and pick it right now dad could use it even tho I dont need it..Cya Slick


----------



## River Rat (Apr 26, 2004)

i am interested. is it still available???? gary


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

does he have a motorcycle he needs to part with?


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Geez, blue book on my 96 King Quad was $1800 last I looked. What's that tell you?


----------

